# TOURIST - CALL HOME!



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Where the heck are you?
Don’t make us send out a posse to find you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A mall possibly?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

He might have cut himself.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope nobody stuck a shive in his ribs. That could hurt.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Hope he’s OK but he probably just found another site.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Unless something is wrong, he'll be back.
Always is.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I miss Tourist


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

I PM’d him but no reply


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> A mall possibly?


The coffee shop, with his back to the wall...


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Someone should call Nick and Joyce to see if they’ve heard from him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Buckman said:


> Someone should call Nick and Joyce to see if they’ve heard from him.


I’ve actually got Chico’s phone number. 
It’s 1:30 AM Eastern time here, I’ll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Probably at a samba lesson. I know I don't like to be bothered when I am cutting up a rug. 

Godspeed


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’ve actually got Chico’s phone number.
> It’s 1:30 AM Eastern time here, I’ll wait until tomorrow.


How about an update? I’d like to know that he is ok.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy, what's the scoop, or are you sworn to secrecy?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> @rice paddy daddy, what's the scoop, or are you sworn to secrecy?


Old age and PTSD memory re-alignment got me.
I’ll call right now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I got his voicemail, I left a message saying that we were concerned, and please call me back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I logged into kimbertalk.com where he used to hang out.
He’s banned.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I logged into kimbertalk.com where he used to hang out.
> He’s banned.


Golly. Guess we'll just have to sit tight.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Tourist is back in the house. Slicing and dicing with the nine inch Sicilian blades he gets from Joyce.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for all of the baseless ideas from all of my friends--ha, ha.

I have the same computer, just a new larger viewing screen. Yes, I still sharpen, I still am a SDA, and my wife has surprisingly stayed with me.

Yes, I'm still polishing knives, in fact, I just polished three or four of them for myself.

What's really up with you guys? I can only assume that you need me to sharpen something. No problem, the polishing stones are still here and properly flattened.--The Tourist


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Thanks for all of the baseless ideas from all of my friends--ha, ha.
> 
> I have the same computer, just a new larger viewing screen. Yes, I still sharpen, I still am a SDA, and my wife has surprisingly stayed with me.
> 
> ...


Unlike kimber talk, we actually appreciate your non-coherent random posts. We like your polishing skilz too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, KUSA, thanks for the pat on the back. In truth, I ducked out for a bit. I had some important work to do, and I hope you can sympathize.

One of my first real friends in a barren subdivision in Menomonee Falls was meeting a fellow guy I will only address as "Herb." This guy was a TV junky. If you asked if Chuck Martin or P.T. Moore had some new clothes, Herb would say, "_Yup, new clothes--and a belt for Chuck. He switched over to new duds in Episode 27..._"

Here's the idea. We see lots of people, dear friends, blood enemies and breathy girls. So here's the "*non-coherent random post*" of the day.

Just because a new kid or an old TV show makes us smirk before the obvious ending, you'll find that good advice can be gleaned from an actor, a Grecian mystic or the next drunk near your barstool. Yes, I have a warehouse full of perfected, scalpel-like blades. Not one of them has a flaw. * I learned it from an ancient looking "weirdo neighbor" my parents were scared to death of.*

So, don't spend your whole day looking for obvious answers. If I knew nothing, I would find the same book that Abraham Lincoln read. He's the guy that re-purposed shovels for tools--after all, he only had the four dollars his parents gave him.

...imagine that, four bucks and he becomes The President...


----------

